
Face value: Disruption of service - davidw
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=10640912&subjectID=894408&fsrc=nwl
======
dpapathanasiou
This is a great quote:

 _As an entrepreneur, Mr Semmoto "looks for the contradiction" (as he puts it)
and then pounces. The inconsistencies might be high prices but no competition,
or high uptake of a low-quality service._

That's something I need to do more of myself, with my own businesses.

